# Rename OBS Virtual Cam?



## Amw94 (Jan 12, 2021)

Has anybody been able to figure out a way to rename ‘OBS Virtual Cam’, specially so my web browser doesn’t detect it’s a virtual cam?


----------



## lolineedhelp (Jan 12, 2021)

i have the same question, and i have been looking ALLLLLL OVER FOR IT


----------



## Amw94 (Jan 13, 2021)

lolineedhelp said:


> i have the same question, and i have been looking ALLLLLL OVER FOR IT



I found a few topics about this for the plug-in, but only in reference to Windows which directed to go into the Windows Registry. But I haven’t found anything for macOS


----------



## Amw94 (Jan 14, 2021)

This is the answer I received from ideas.obsproject.com 

“We do not plan on providing a way to rename the virtual camera for the following reasons:

most apps/browsers detect the virtual status of a camera by internal information (namely the lack of a device driver), not the "friendly" name that is shown to you
it (likely) would require restarting the app in question (or the whole PC) each time the name is changed, which is a poor user experience
Therefore, there is no tangible benefit for either the OBS Project or our users to include this capability.”


----------



## Ludo (Nov 28, 2021)

GitHub - LudoDash/Obs-VCam-Changer: Obs virtual camera name changer
					

Obs virtual camera name changer. Contribute to LudoDash/Obs-VCam-Changer development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

